# Injury



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I was trying to catch river to put her in her kennel and I accidentally forced her to crash in to the stairs. She hurt her shoulder. I took her to the emergency vet and they gave her an anti inflammatory and bupranex which is a narcotic. She was drooling like mad but that seems to have calmed down. I don't knôw what's worse, how guilty I feel, how worried I am about her shoulder, or how worried I am about the side effects of the drugs. I can't stop staring at her to make sure she's still breathing. 

The vet thinks its likely soft tissue and that trying to get an X-ray would be very difficult. I'm supposed to observe her for a few days and if she hasn't improved bring her back and they'll sedate her for X-rays.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Here she is all drugged up. I really worry I did more harm than good with the medication. She still seems to be in pain and now she's suffering from the drugs too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When I took Lexi to the emergency vet for stepping on a bee, they gave her an anti-inflammatory and the narcotic and she drooled like crazy and was really lethargic. I was afraid that she was having a seizure. I called the vet and they said it was normal, but I didn't give her any more of the narcotic. Maybe keep the anti-inflammatory going but hold off on the narcotic.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> When I took Lexi to the emergency vet for stepping on a bee, they gave her an anti-inflammatory and the narcotic and she drooled like crazy and was really lethargic. I was afraid that she was having a seizure. I called the vet and they said it was normal, but I didn't give her any more of the narcotic. Maybe keep the anti-inflammatory going but hold off on the narcotic.


Thank you. This was helpful to hear! I will stop the narcotics. I really hope she's in less pain tomorrow.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Meredith said:


> I was trying to catch river to put her in her kennel and I accidentally forced her to crash in to the stairs. She hurt her shoulder. I took her to the emergency vet and they gave her an anti inflammatory and bupranex which is a narcotic. She was drooling like mad but that seems to have calmed down. I don't knôw what's worse, how guilty I feel, how worried I am about her shoulder, or how worried I am about the side effects of the drugs. I can't stop staring at her to make sure she's still breathing.
> 
> The vet thinks its likely soft tissue and that trying to get an X-ray would be very difficult. I'm supposed to observe her for a few days and if she hasn't improved bring her back and they'll sedate her for X-rays.


Don't blame yourself, these things happen. You'll be surprised how resilient puppies are. he probem with anti inflammatory drugs is that they can dull the pain to point where the pup thinks it's ok to start running around again. Keep her quiet and don't let her strain the shoulder.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - River will not hold it against you and still loves you like crazy. Freaky accidents do happen, hopefully River will be up and bouncing again soon x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

River is beautiful. Best wishes for her recovering quickly. If it were me I would continue with the narcotic, even half the dose - especially if she is sore.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope River is soon a lot happier


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Feel better soon little River.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. She's not doing any better yet today. I was really hoping I'd over reacted and she'd be happy and moving around today. She is still clearly in a lot of pain and she's even stepping on the wrong side of the foot when she tries to step on it. I'll bring her in to the Vet Monday if she's not dramatically improved which seems unlikely.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Did the vet check for dislocation? Or problem with collarbone?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor River, I can imagine how worried you must be.
A friend's sprocker pup broke his shoulder. He fell off an edge in their garden. He had an operation to screw a plate on and he recovered incredibly quickly and completely. 
Gentle strokes for River and a big hug for you.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Did the vet check for dislocation? Or problem with collarbone?


Yes and it seems it was dislocated but it isn't now. I think it went back in to place when I was taking her in. I picked her up and there was a big pop and she screeched like mad but it wasn't dislocated when she arrived at the vet. The collarbone seems fine.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

She walked carefully on her own out to pee and drank some water and went back to bed. She was limping but didn't yelp so I feel great about that. I've had to carry her in her bed outside and sit her in the grass up until now. I'll keep making sure she doesn't try to play at all for at least a week but I'm feeling better about things.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh good


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph once chased ruby up a tree  & she really hurt herself, anti-inflams were given, but I don't recall narcotics.
The good thing is if she is drowsy and sleeping she is healing, I hope she gets well soon x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds like things will improve now. Poor River and poor you. These things happen so don't feel guilty! :hug::hug: for you both.


----------

